# Hayao Miyazaki's latest film Ponyo



## jrockvideo (Aug 20, 2008)

Has anyone here seen Hayao Miyazaki's latest film Ponyo? I wanted to know if it's as good as Castle in the Sky or Spirited Away.onder:


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

Yes, I saw it at the theater with my son, wife, and 3 of our nieces. I enjoyed it, but I would personally have to say not quite as good as the ones you mentioned. Still worth watching IMHO though.


----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

I'd ditto fitzwaddle, though I admit I was very tired when I watched it. I'll look at it again in a few weeks.


----------

